# Общий раздел > Чувства > Любовь >  Любовь, чувство ли это?

## multiarc

Любовь... интересно, а чувство ли это вообще...??

А может чувство это только одно из проявлений любви... любовь не амбивалентна как чувство, когда мы например чувствуем что-то хорошее, либо чувствуем что-то неприятное или плохое, как говориться "ненависть -- тоже любовь" (с). 

А если быть точнее то одно из её проявлений. Как может человек, по сути -- ничтожество, почувствовать и понять такое великое чувство, понятие, да как угодно можно его называть, лучше не сравнивать, а просто называть любовью. Я думаю это не чувство, чувства, это лишь проявления того великого, что заключено там и называется любовью.

Будь то ненависть, будь то страсть, будь то просто симпатия, будь то очень сильное влечение, всё это проявления любви, но любовь не чувство, это нечто выше этого. То что мы можем почувствовать, мы только можем подвергаться ей, поддаваться, но почувствовать и понять её никак не можем. 

Вот "снова" мы влюбились, снова это бешенство, беспокойство, счастье, радость, страх, боль, да всё что угодно! На самом деле любовь может сопровождаться любым проявлением, любым чувством. Оно как раз не имеет значения, имеет значение только сама суть той самой любви, а всё остальное просто чушь, просто обёртка над истиной, которую нам никак не постичь. Печально, с большой буквы печально, а думали что человек может всё, а как оказалось он пользователь и ничтожество, а потому и пользователь, что понять не может, а всё равно делает, идёт на поводу своих чувств, идёт и идёт, плывёт и плывёт, плывёт по течению. Ну с этим мы ничего сделать не можем. Мы всего лишь люди. Пора некоторым идиотам уже это понять. (не в обиду).

Сколько раз я думал что люблю, но по большей части всё это была глупая иллюзия, потому что любить не может человек, он может только довольствоваться проявлениями того великого, что даёт нам любовь. Некоторые могут мне возразить и крикнуть в след : "Ты не прав, я люблю, я точно уверен!". В том и дело, что вот эта уверенность, между прочим созданная нами самими нам и мешает постичь, постичь то, где просто нет наших "Земных" чувств, нам не представить даже в самых сладких снах даже кусочек этого всего. А другие могут мне возразить крикнув: "Ты ничего не понимаешь, всё не так!" ну и т.д. и т.п. 

Любые возражения приняты, только вам так же не понять, вам так же не почувствовать, так же не постич, пора смириться, что мы не способны, мы вечно можем стремиться, это как к мечте, как к идеалу, который достичь невозможно, но всю жизнь можно стремиться... стремиться и стремиться... постоянно! 

Как же всё сложно скажут некоторые и будут правы, ибо "всё гениальное -- просто" (с). Но я, знаете ли, не гений, потому просто у меня не выходит. Я всегда в поисках ответов, и меня не пугает то, что ответы будут сложные, что я не смогу в них врубиться. Рано или поздно я это сделаю, если не сдамся и мой гниющий трупик не найдут на ближайшей свалке или под окном какого-нибудь дома размазанным по асфальту, или просто у меня не хватит времени и я истлею в итоге ближе к старости ну или, или... В общем не важно, умру короче =). "Лучше поздно, чем никогда" (с). 

И ещё немного об иллюзиях... "Реальность -- иллюзия, хотя и очень стойкая" (с) Эйнштейн. В общем об иллюзиях... Так что же такое иллюзия? Насколько возможно существование в реальности придуманной иллюзии? Насколько реально мы воспринимаем мир? Вопросов сотни, а ответов нету. Некоторые утверждали, что они, люди, не иллюзорны в силу того, что они могут думать, воспринимать, чувствовать... хм... Мы на пороге создания искувственного интеллекта, и кстати, утверждается, что создание абсолютного ИИ невоможно из-за противоречия. Утверждается, что его создание невозможно по причине того, что нельзя в одной системе совместить 2 противоположных понятия. Дело в том, что для создания ИИ нам надо доказать что у нас существует "разумный" создатель, а не первотолчок. Иначе : разум не может творить разум, который превосходит его самого. На данный момент не упираясь в веру и религию у нас только 1 вариант, доказать, что "создателя" не существует и это была просто шутка, глупость, ошибка, в любом случае не творение разума. Иначе, выходит, что "создатель" выше нас, он превосходит нас по всем параметрам и создал нас ниже, а значит и мы не можем создать нечто или некого, кто выше нас. Ни существование, ни отсутствие "создателя" не доказаны. Потому рассуждать на тему возможности или невозможности ИИ бессмысленно, как и пытаться доказать существование или отсутствие кого-то, кто выше нас, ибо в любом случае нам не постич его. Так всё таки возможно или нет создание ИИ? Ответа нет =\ 

Любовь. С ней ( да и с неё =) ) мы начинали, с ней ( ей ) мы и закончим, по большей части она решает нашу жизнь, она захватывает всё что происходит с нами. Она повсюду, она нас окружает, мы видем сотни и тысячи её проявлений, но никак не можем её отыскать. Главное не найти, главное искать. "Кто ищет, тот всегда найдёт" (с). "Влюбляйтесь в души, внешность изменчива" (с)

----------


## Irina

> Любовь... интересно, а чувство ли это вообще...??


Я думаю что это не столько чувство сколько состояние, которое имеет своё начало и, к сожалению, конец.

----------


## Alex

Любовь - это прекрасное состояние души, но для двоих. Она проста и многогранна и делится ею нельзя

----------


## Irina

Подумала сейчас с чем сравнить любовь. Пришло в голову почему-то состояние аффекта. Тоже ничего не соображаешь и никого не замечаешь и не слушаешь.

----------


## multiarc

> Подумала сейчас с чем сравнить любовь. Пришло в голову почему-то состояние аффекта. Тоже ничего не соображаешь и никого не замечаешь и не слушаешь.


Ну это ведь только проявление...

----------


## Irina

> Ну это ведь только проявление..


Правильно. Проявление определённого состояния . И состояний этих множество в любви. Потому и думаю что любовь это не чувство а именно состояние.

----------


## multiarc

> Правильно. Проявление определённого состояния . И состояний этих множество в любви. Потому и думаю что любовь это не чувство а именно состояние.


Т.е. его может и не быть? Может не быть у конкретного человека или не быть в определённый момент времени?

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Любовь- это выбор. Любовь- это решение.
Эмоции приходят и уходят, а любовь пребывает вечно...

----------


## Irina

Естественно. Взять к примеру долгую семейную жизнь  - любовь то почти исчезает, то вспыхивает с новой силой. И меняется это в зависимости от СОСТОЯНИЯ души в определенный момент времени. 
А по поводу того, что может вообще не быть у конкретного человека - ещё проще. Огромное количество людей живут никогда никого по-настоящему не полюбив.

----------


## multiarc

> Естественно. Взять к примеру долгую семейную жизнь  - любовь то почти исчезает, то вспыхивает с новой силой. И меняется это в зависимости от СОСТОЯНИЯ души в определенный момент времени. 
> А по поводу того, что может вообще не быть у конкретного человека - ещё проще. Огромное количество людей живут никогда никого по-настоящему не полюбив.


Я считаю, что угасшие чувства, это всего-лишь угасшие чувства, только лишь чувства... только лишь проявление... и вообще считаю, что любовь не может быть направленной на конкретного человека, могут быть направлены чувства, но не сама любовь. По поводу людей : каждый человек подвержен ей. Другое дело в проявлениях и направленности на человека. А состоянием души я бы это не назвал, потому что в таком случае люди не смогли бы понять друг друга, не смогли бы понять эти слова : "я тебя люблю". С другой стороны человек не понимает другого человека абсолютно. Т.е. сказать точно только ли это состояние. Может всё более глобально? Т.е. это и есть наша душа? Т.е. её так сказать осязаемая сущьность, которая выливается в реальную жизнь в виде проявлений?

----------


## Irina

> Может всё более глобально? Т.е. это и есть наша душа? Т.е. её так сказать осязаемая сущность, которая выливается в реальную жизнь в виде проявлений?


Может быть. По крайней мере хотелось бы чтобы так и было.

----------


## Asteriks

Если любовь - чувство, почему тогда её можно внушить? Может, это большой самообман?

----------


## multiarc

Скорее всего так. В любом случае чувства -- материальны. Значит чувства вполне можно вызвать извне. Хотя это, думаю, не так просто.

----------


## Banderlogen

Любовь - чувство. По определению.

И еще у меня стойкое впечатление, что первый пост темы написан с помощью бредогенератора, либо автор симулирует легкую форму шизофазии.

----------


## multiarc

> Любовь - чувство. По определению.
> 
> И еще у меня стойкое впечатление, что первый пост темы написан с помощью бредогенератора, либо автор симулирует легкую форму шизофазии.


Вариант сходить к психиатру? 

Добавлено:
Шизофрения неизлечима.

Добавлено позже:



> симулирует


О да Вы мне льстите

----------


## Asteriks

Мне кажется, что первый пост написан не *multiarc*, а содран откуда-то из Нета. Я его даже не читала, а когда сейчас попыталась это сделать, то не смогла, потому что действительно похоже на бред. Может, и любовь - бред? Человек как в бреду не может контролировать свои поступки, разум отходит на второй план.
Чувство или химическая реакция в организме?

----------


## multiarc

> Мне кажется, что первый пост написан не *multiarc*, а содран откуда-то из Нета. Я его даже не читала, а когда сейчас попыталась это сделать, то не смогла, потому что действительно похоже на бред. Может, и любовь - бред? Человек как в бреду не может контролировать свои поступки, разум отходит на второй план.
> Чувство или химическая реакция в организме?


Даже не знаю что и сказать, если меня не поняли. Я не вижу тут ничего бредового, хотя мой поток мыслей в виде слов мог выглядеть слишком уж непонятным и бредовым. Ну как сумел, так и написал. Буду стараться объясняться понятнее. А по поводу любви -- вовсе не бред. А поступки бредовые: речь уже шла об этом, просто пересмотрите, пожалуйста, всю ветку. Но всё же есть люди понявшие это, жаль что не на форуме, тут, но я думаю ещё не все пытались читать. Да и... тут затрагиваются темы ИИ и ещё много чего... не так просто это в голове держать одновременно. Поэтому просто не торопитесь при чтении. Поправить ЭТО в таком виде как оно есть сейчас уже довольно трудно =\. Потому что писалось на одном дыхании и корректировалось сразу же. И только потом по просьбе Саныча коректировалось ещё немного, косметически.

----------


## Asteriks

Попробовала перечитать первый пост. Не получилось. Поняла только, что автор говорит о том, что НЕЧТО является основой для всех остальных чувств.
Зачем такие сложности? Ведь столько веков люди живут и любят. Вот она пришла, любовь. И я знаю, что это она, потому что... и дальше идёт очень банальный список признаков. Начиная от "с нетерпением жду встречи" и заканчивая "жизнь готов за неё отдать".

----------


## multiarc

> Попробовала перечитать первый пост. Не получилось. Поняла только, что автор говорит о том, что НЕЧТО является основой для всех остальных чувств.
> Зачем такие сложности? Ведь столько веков люди живут и любят. Вот она пришла, любовь. И я знаю, что это она, потому что... и дальше идёт очень банальный список признаков. Начиная от "с нетерпением жду встречи" и заканчивая "жизнь готов за неё отдать".


На счёт сложностей, это каждому своё, но как говорится простой путь -- не всегда лучший путь, хотя и сложный точно так же не очень то хорош... Я выбираю такой путь, даже наверное не сознательно. Вы выбираете другой путь. Это ваше право. Вам не нужны сложности? -- замечательно. Вам так действительно лучше. Это Ваш путь. А мне нужен вот такой вот путь и мне вполне не плохо. И для меня лучше -- это.

----------


## Asteriks

Любили ли Вы в своей жизни, *multiarc*, или говорите чисто гипотетически?

----------


## multiarc

> Любили ли Вы в своей жизни, *multiarc*, или говорите чисто гипотетически?


Любил.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Любовь, это очень приятное чувство, кто любил или любит тот поймет)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Любовь, это и чувство и душевное состояние человека.......

----------


## HARON

Это такая фигня, что срывает крышу напрочь!

----------


## Irina

"Это невозможно!" - сказала Причина.
"Это безрассудство!" - заметил Опыт.
"Это бесполезно!" - отрезала Гордость.
"Попробуй..." - шепнула Мечта

И все мы идём за мечтой

----------


## ПаранойА

Любовь - химическая реакция в нашем мозгу. 
Да нет, любовь это замечательное чувство. Чувства полета. Совершенства. 
Нам просто кто-то дарит розовые очки и нам кажется что мир прекрасен!
Мне кажется любовь  - это эдакий салат чувств.

----------


## Irina

Нашла вот такую статью:

*Размышляя о Любви...*

Каждый день кто-то разбивает сердца, а чьи-то сердца разбиваются. Хрупкость означенного органа умножается при наличии любовных переживаний. И один за одним клиенты задают мне вопросы о Любви, а я вот как настоящая Любовь наконец-то придумала, что отвечать:



Ну, во-первых, любовь в бытовом понимании считается положительным и приятным чувством, хотя, на мой взгляд, отнести ее к позитивным или негативным невозможно! Почему? Да потому что быть однозначно окрашенной она не желает и, следовательно, вызывает в равной степени, как позитивные переживания, так и негативные. Вспомните, как мучительно переживается безответная любовь или как хочется в буквальном смысле прибить «любимого», который всю ночь шлялся неизвестно где! А припомните состояние эйфории от случайного прикосновения к руке любимого человека во время чаепития…



Во-вторых, я вообще любовь чувством не считаю. Только вот сразу помидорами тухлыми не швыряйтесь! Даже, по мнению немецкого философа и психоаналитика Эриха Фромма для любви недостаточно только одного чувства, в отличие от влюблённости. Чувство является временным и периодическим, в то время как любовь включает в себя элемент осознанного выбора и становится впоследствии чертой характера. Так что, о каком таком чувстве вообще идет речь?



В-третьих, стремлюсь разделять – любовь и влюбленность. Исходя из понимания Эрихом Фроммом любви, выходит, что влюбленность это нечто более похожее на чувство. Это когда «в зобу дыханье сперло», а через некоторое время глядишь и «расперло обратно». Вот эту самую влюбленность всегда есть соблазн называть Любовью! Той, которая до гроба и без измен.



В-четвертых, любовь (а речь идет по сути-то о влюбленности) это что-то похожее на болезнь. Хеорхина Монтемайор Флорес, работающая на медицинском факультете Национального автономного университета Мексики, психическое состояние влюбленного сравнивает с обсессивно-компульсивным расстройством (то есть, синдромом навязчивых состояний). Ну, когда навязывается, набивается к другому в гости в качестве любимого. А если серьезно, то вспомните себя в состоянии влюбленности – что помните? Верно, ни-че-го, кроме идеального и красочного объекта желания. Это потому что влюбленность сопровождается затуманиванием сознания и приглушением недостатков потенциального партнера. А приятные черты становятся выпуклыми и ярко-светящимися: «Ах, божемой, он взял и донес мою сумку до метро! До самого метро, представляешь…»


И поэтому говорить о Любви, как просто о чувстве практически нереально. Это всегда набор чувств и желаний, картинок и образов, нарисованных детством и книгами. Каждый раз, когда клиент говорит о желании любить и быть любимым, я спрашиваю «А как это для тебя – быть любимым? А как это для тебя – любить?»


И выходит, что любить – это не просто любить. Это набор чувств – нежность и уважение, заботливость и доверие, страсть и искренность, желание дарить и умение принимать, способность ценить и дорожить, оставаясь рядом и не жертвуя собой.

Любовь растет в отношениях между людьми. Когда Двое вдруг протирают сознание от тумана влюбленности и видят рядом с собой Другого человека, совершенно не понимающего каких-то элементарных вещей, зародыш Любви начинает корчиться от боли непонимания, фальши, лжи и придуманных глупых правил.


Не стесняясь Любовь расцветает там, где есть для нее место – между теми, кто готов признавать право другого быть Другим; между теми, кто готов ценить другого за то, что он Другой. Любовь плохо растет на голой почве романтики, удобрять бы её заботой и лаской, искренностью и смелостью, полезными будут ежедневное орошение договоренностями и прополкой от вездесущих сорняков невнимательности и ревности.

*А задачка-то как раз для двоих посильная. Так может стоит попробовать?*

----------


## PatR!oT

Будь то ненависть, будь то страсть, будь то просто симпатия, будь то очень сильное влечение, всё это проявления любви, *но любовь не чувство, это нечто выше этого.* То что мы можем почувствовать, мы только можем подвергаться ей, поддаваться, но почувствовать и понять её никак не можем.

----------


## Irina

Любовь - это когда не боишься летать, даже вопреки тому, что знаешь, что потом падать будет очень больно.

----------


## illusion

Любовь - это душа, полная нежности, ум, полный мыслей о нём. Страх потерять даже не столько его, сколько лишиться гармонии в душе. Любовь - это счастье взаимности. Ради этого стоит жить.

----------


## Xloriya

Это не объяснимое чувство. Так что для каждого по разному

----------

